# anybody using these LEDs?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

very good reviews on these - IT2040 Controllable Full Spectrum LED (16" Light)

http://www.reefsupplycanada.com/evergrow-led-lighting/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I am running a very similar (but smaller) full spectrum version on my nano. It's pretty disco in the tank. I think it depends on the height/lenses and finding the perfect level. I think I found the sweetest spot but it's still a little blotchy. I wouldn't order without seeing.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

never used but thats a whole lot of unit for the money


----------

